
What are the Internet’s dependencies? - fwdbureau
http://contraposition.org/blog/2011/08/03/what-are-the-internets-dependencies/
======
samstave
This is a fantastic starting point, though I think the model needs a lot of
work. As it is an article looking at the dependencies of the internet - I
would suggest that a model similar to the OSI be used, but in a deeper
hierarchy than what is shown. Where the physical layer has all the hardware
component dependencies listed out. But each other layer talks about the
energy, config, political etc.. meta influences on them.

Take the OSI, and build a tree:

* Application

* Presentation

* Session

* Transport

* Network

* Data-Link

* Physical

\-- _Transport Needs

\--_Mineral Resources

\--- _Chemicals based on minerals

\----_Refined Chemicals/Compounds

\----- _Base Components

\------_Glass

\------*Plastic

etc...

You wind up looking much deeper into the tree of dependency and can really
start to map out this modern civilization. I would recommend THRIFTDB.com for
this effort.

When you start mapping the higher layers, you start to roll things up into
providers and how they are connected via physical and logical peering.

This, I feel, is a compelling and whole area of study which I think needs a
lot of attention.

Just like with any system - you need to document what you have to really
understand what it is you truly need.

